# Rocky Mountain Instinct Rahmen was wert ?



## sven-r (10. April 2014)

Hallo, hab hier einen Rahmen und würde gern wissen wie ich einen Preis dafür ansetzen kann. Hatte ich vor langem gebraucht gekauft, mit kleinem Riss unten am Tretlager. Wurde in Fachwerkstatt geschweisst, Gewinde nach geschnitten und ein neues Innenlager eingesetzt. Müsste von 2000 herum sein, Grösse müsste ich nach schauen, glaube 48-50. Hatte provisorisch herumliegende Teile verbaut, bin aber nie zum richtigen aufbauen gekommen und in den fast 2 Jahren keine 100Km gefahren, wollte es daher wieder verkaufen.


----------

